
Ask HN: How do you control distrebuted multi project app configuration - umen
Hello all<p>i like to know how do you manage the subject of configuration when you have multi project<p>application ( many clients ) an the application composed from distributed servers .<p>which each server has its own configuration .<p>in simple words .
i have core product which have configuration A 
Then i have clients which using the core project but which specific configuration to the client .<p>the result is i have Dozens versions of the configuration which leads to total mess.<p>what is the common way or methodologies to handle such mess ?<p>Thanks
======
sharemywin
why all the configurations is it access to screens or resources? like role
based security?

or personalization?

different functionality that should maybe be a different app?

Environmental. pointing to different resources in test versus prod?

~~~
umen
Well combinations of all Some main roles like apis and user access are in db
But functionality , personalizations are in confit files sometimes it is more
then 1 for app Like : 1 for thread pools and db connections 1 for logs 1 for
functionality Now each client has different config Total mess

